# Do you dry your wood in IBC totes?



## Donnarshmr (Dec 29, 2015)

I’m going to start using IBC tote frames to hold my firewood while it dries. I know some of you dry your wood this way because I’ve seen pictures, so I want to benefit from your experience.

1) Do you stack the wood properly or just jumble it in as you throw it off the splitter?
2) With however you do it, how long does it take to get most wood under 20% MC (in other words, is it as fast as stacking it in rows)?
3) If you stack, how tightly do you fill the tote? I’m cutting at 15” long, which technically gives me 3 rows fitting in an IBC frame. However, they’d be pretty much end-to-end in there. 2 rows would leave a >10” airspace between the rows, which might aid drying.

Is there anything else I should think about?


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been using ibc cadges for a few years . I stack the logs pretty tight and leave roughly a two inch gap between each stack in the cadge and just keep filling until I can't get any more in then cover the top with some old roof sheeting with any heavy object I can find on top .


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 30, 2015)

I would love to, if I could find some at a decent price. They seem to be like gold around here.

With a FEL, you could even stack 2 high and get twice as much wood under cover as you otherwise would.


----------



## BWS-LLC (Dec 30, 2015)

I just started using the frames this year. I hosted a GTG this summer and discovered they work great for cookies.

I am also filling them with the "uglies" that don't stack well.


----------



## reddogrunner (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't use those, but build my own and they work great for storing, drying and moving large quantities of wood with a FEL tractor.


----------



## Wickets (Dec 30, 2015)

Is there a particular tote size that works better than the others? Thanks


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Dec 30, 2015)

Old potatoe boxes are also commonly used round here . They knock planks off to let air in .
I prefer the ibc frames , any time I see one for the taking I'm off with it , had quite a few from construction guys and guys from the wind farms .


----------



## deerehunter (Dec 30, 2015)

ive found that if I throw it in there loose I can get 3/4 face cord in them or if I take my time and stack it neatly I can get a full face cord in there if I fill over the top slightly. I cut my wood smaller than some though due to the size of my firebox.


----------



## Donnarshmr (Dec 30, 2015)

deerehunter said:


> ive found that if I throw it in there loose I can get 3/4 face cord in them or if I take my time and stack it neatly I can get a full face cord in there if I fill over the top slightly. I cut my wood smaller than some though due to the size of my firebox.View attachment 474536


Does it dry as rapidly stacked that tight as it would stacked out in the open?


----------



## deerehunter (Dec 30, 2015)

I have been using these for selling firewood so I haven't had any in one long enough to tell. I would think that it would be better for drying if the wood was loosely thrown in as I have to pack it pretty tight to get a face cord. I actually stacked my face cord rack first a few times and then put it in the totes so I could make sure that I wasn't just guessing at the quantity. People don't seem to like the appearance though. If I have a face cord in a tote and a face cord in my manure spreader, they will take the face cord in the manure spreader everytime because it appears to be more even though the two containers contain the same amount.


----------



## reddogrunner (Dec 30, 2015)

Mine dries just fine. I stack tighter than that. I make sure there is room around the entire basket and air moving through the building they get stored in. No problems. If I get a week of really hot dry weather I just move them all out in the sun for a little baking. LOL


----------



## 066blaster (Dec 30, 2015)

What do you do with the plastic insert? 
I want to try them but the ones I have access to,still have the tank in them. Cut up and recycle?


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Dec 30, 2015)

I have given a few of the tanks away to people who wanted them , mostly I cut them up and put them in the plastic skip at the recycling centre .
I have seen them halfed diagonally and used as roofs to cover the logs in the cage .


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 30, 2015)

If I ever get me some of these, I'm going to try cutting big holes in two sides of the tank and small ones in the bottom then screwing it to a big wood pallet to make more wood storage.


----------



## dancan (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey NSMaple1 , if you come to Halifax with a truck and you're going back empty I have a contact on these , 35$ and they have them often , send me a pm .


----------



## deerehunter (Dec 31, 2015)

I have sold the plastic tanks on craigslist. They are good for storing used oil or things like that.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Dec 31, 2015)

dancan said:


> Hey NSMaple1 , if you come to Halifax with a truck and you're going back empty I have a contact on these , 35$ and they have them often , send me a pm .


 
Took me a while to figure out how to start a PM - but OK.


----------



## sam-tip (Dec 31, 2015)

Seen a good idea for totes the other day. Thought the cutout would make stacking easier. The cage is still strong with the cutout.


I have just thrown my wood in loose. Dries great. Need to stack some so I get more wood in each tote. They are like gold around here too.


----------



## Joesell (Dec 31, 2015)

I used to stack them as tight and high as possible. Theres two problems with that and neither has anything to do with drying times. 

1st, if you stack way above the top, every time you move them pieces fall off. Super frustrating!

2nd, this is the most important, if you stack by hand, your touching the wood way more then you should. Super duper frustrating!

The best way is to either have the wood fall in off the conveyor straight in, or use the grapple bucket to fill.


----------



## blkcloud (Jan 7, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> I don't use those, but build my own and they work great for storing, drying and moving large quantities of wood with a FEL tractor.


Can you post a picture of what you built?


----------



## reddogrunner (Jan 7, 2016)

[photo=medium]3164[/photo]


----------



## shamusturbo (Jan 10, 2016)

Totes all the way. Stack em as tight and as high as you can. We put ours closest to the road. (55 MPH speed limit) and the traffic pushes even more air through them. Wasn't designed like that but just how it worked out. Oaks, hickory, elder, elm, locust, walnut, the tight heavy stuff takes 1 year, or at least a really dry hot PA summer. Everything else, cherry, white ash (which is all dead already, anyways), maple, beech, birch take about 6 months. ***TYPICALLY.

Already mentioned, if you stack them level, you can stack the totes 2 high if your footing is good and you are pressed for space. If you do stack them high, they do go everywhere when you move them with forks.


----------



## esshup (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a friend that is starting to use them now. Thanks to the guys here that were using them before, I think it's a great idea. They will be stored inside a lean-to. With his tractor, they can be stacked 3 high, on concrete.

I agree with one of the other posters about what they will hold. Roughly 1/3 cord stacked in each one, it takes roughly 4 and part of a 5th to hold a cord thrown. Cut 16" long. That is filled only high enough that it allows a cage to be safely stacked on top of it, and interlocked.


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jan 10, 2016)

deerehunter said:


> ive found that if I throw it in there loose I can get 3/4 face cord in them or if I take my time and stack it neatly I can get a full face cord in there if I fill over the top slightly. I cut my wood smaller than some though due to the size of my firebox.View attachment 474536



What size tractor is this? I have a 4100 just wondering if I could lift one filled with wood.


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 10, 2016)

Some of these may eventually end up for firewood storage. I am not so concerned about using them to dry the wood as I am for being able to move the wood up next to the front door of the house when it comes time to burn it. I am using a 3 point carry all frame from tractor supply as a fork lift. It works well to pick the totes up from the side, but the frame is too wide to fit in the pallet from the ends. Eventually I am going to build a 3 point fork attachment were the forks are not as wide as the carry all frame and use the carry all frame to make an actual carry all.


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 10, 2016)

This is what I am currently using to move the firewood up to the house. The horizontal part of the carry all frame that act as the forks are too wide for this pallet tub so I am using a wooden pallet under the tub. The loaded tub in this picture is about the maximum weight that my TO20 can handle. I had to use the left and right brakes to help steer this load into place by the front door of the house.


----------



## esshup (Jan 11, 2016)

Ryan Groat said:


> What size tractor is this? I have a 4100 just wondering if I could lift one filled with wood.


JD 4720


----------



## blkcloud (Jan 11, 2016)

How much are y'all paying for the totes? I bought 10 today with the tops already cut out for $10 each


----------



## Donnarshmr (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, I wish I could get them that cheap. I'm paying $22.


----------



## Ryan Groat (Jan 11, 2016)

Are those clean or dirty totes

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnarshmr (Jan 11, 2016)

$22 for totes with mulch dye remains in them. I assume it would wash out but I'm just throwing the tanks out.


----------



## cantoo (Jan 11, 2016)

Just so you guys know, lots of places around here are charging and getting $85 to $100 for used totes. Better buy all you can while you can. Can always sell them later if you have too many.


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 11, 2016)

blkcloud said:


> How much are y'all paying for the totes? I bought 10 today with the tops already cut out for $10 each



A lot will depend on what their original use was for. If they are food grade, held some sort of food item, and can easily be cleaned out, they will sell for $75 to $100 around here. If they were used for a chemical or paint they will go for about $30. 

The food grade totes are reused for water storage, transporting water for livestock, and even storing grain. The non-food totes are used for storing coal by many of my neighbors. They just cut the tops off of the jug. 

$10 is a steal of a deal.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Jan 12, 2016)

Donnarshmr said:


> Wow, I wish I could get them that cheap. I'm paying $22.


 
I would love to find some for $22 each. Rarely see under $50 around here, within good driving distance.

I think I will jump on some when spring comes, somewhere.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jan 12, 2016)

In CT people are asking $125- $160 for used totes, so you guys have it good with your local tote prices.


----------



## hupte (Jan 12, 2016)

just checked CL. they go for 50-80 here in illinois. closer to chicago they go for 125. I bought the last 6 from a feed place and paid $30 per tote.


----------



## motoman3b (Jan 13, 2016)

IBC totes are nice but I cannot justify paying the high cost for them, I have one that I acquired for free I use to transport wood from the shed to the burner but I can get pallets for free so when I can I have been stacking and wrapping my pallets the wrap holds up good and allows good airflow


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 13, 2016)

Ryan Groat said:


> What size tractor is this? I have a 4100 just wondering if I could lift one filled with wood.


Its a 2320. My forks can be quick tach mounted on the loader and on the three point and the tractor hates it either way with a face cord stacked tight in the tote. I havnt tried lifting a loose filled tote yet but Im sure it will do ok with that. I believe the specs on a 4100 are a little less than that of a 2320 so it may struggle. Its going to depend on the wood species also though. Im dealing strictly with ash so it can be fairly heavy compared to other species.


----------



## Outriggers (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm going try leaving it to season in the tote's. Anything to cut down on handling. This is how much wood in a tote a Kubota BX will lift with bucket forks, might do a little better with the bucket off and pallet forks on. I'll have to put them on and see. When I fill them up, I'm going to have to use my bigger loader.


----------



## Donnarshmr (Jan 18, 2016)

Outriggers said:


> View attachment 479564
> I'm going try leaving it to season in the tote's. Anything to cut down on handling. This is how much wood in a tote a Kubota BX will lift with bucket forks, might do a little better with the bucket off and pallet forks on. I'll have to put them on and see. When I fill them up, I'm going to have to use my bigger loader.


What's the rated lift on the BX in that picture?

Is that green or dry wood?


(I'm trying to decide if I should expect to be able to move that much with my JD 1023e)


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 18, 2016)

Outriggers said:


> View attachment 479564
> I'm going try leaving it to season in the tote's. Anything to cut down on handling. This is how much wood in a tote a Kubota BX will lift with bucket forks, might do a little better with the bucket off and pallet forks on. I'll have to put them on and see. When I fill them up, I'm going to have to use my bigger loader.



That Kubota will probably handle a full tote once the wood is dry. You can always fill your hoe up with some dirt and see if that helps with the counter balance weight.


----------



## reddogrunner (Jan 18, 2016)

Just bought 2 that held motor oil in them for $30 a piece. Cheap in these parts, unless you know someone that can get them from wherever... I'm gutting the plastic. Actually thinking about using it to make a log drag or a sled for the snow behind the quad.....


----------



## Outriggers (Jan 18, 2016)

I think its rated for about 500lbs, its small but very convenient. A handy machine to have around, I call it a diesel wheelbarrow. I was just moving some wood to the house. I tossed wood in until it wouldn't lift it anymore. Wood is between 8 and 10% moisture, mixed Oak,Hickory and a little bit of Cherry and Maple. I think it would pick up more if I put the pallet forks on instead of forks on the bucket. The bucket forks increase the arm while the pallet forks pick up at the loader arm pins where the bucket would mount. Doug


----------



## IPLUMB (Oct 23, 2016)

Old Goat said:


> That Kubota will probably handle a full tote once the wood is dry. You can always fill your hoe up with some dirt and see if that helps with the counter balance weight.



Have you had the bolt on forks damage your bucket? I just got a set, now I'm thinking I should get the three point forks.


----------



## Wickets (Oct 23, 2016)

look at all those totes....green with envy here!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 24, 2016)

IPLUMB said:


> Have you had the bolt on forks damage your bucket? I just got a set, now I'm thinking I should get the three point forks.



I don't know about damage to the bucket, but if your thinking about 3pt forks I would recommend these. I bought a set a year ago and I think they were around $250 shipped to my door. I have them on the front of a little bobcat so I haven't verified the capacity. 

http://www.agrisupply.com/pallet-forks/p/72511/


----------



## NSMaple1 (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't think I would do bolt on forks on the front - rather the ones that swap out for your bucket. That's a LOT of extra leverage for that weight to raise your back tires. Which also increases the load on your whole front end, in a bad sort of way.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 24, 2016)

Those forks that go on the buckets are bad news, IMO. They give you a false sense of accomplishment and really throw off the geometry of your FEL system. Get a set designed to work with your system, even if it costs a little more. They are safer and more capable. That little tractor will not lift a loaded IBC tote. Not even with counter weight. My tractor with a bigger chasis sometimes gets squirly with a loaded tote of green wood. I have the bigger frame and more HP too. Just sayin


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 24, 2016)

Skid steer would easily lift a tote. Mine has no trouble lifting slab bundles, they are a cord or so.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 24, 2016)

SKid steers are built for that - sub-compacts are not. Many people get in trouble trying to do too much with those little machines because they don't do the math. I've done it with mine and was luck enough to not kill myself. These aren't toys.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 24, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> SKid steers are built for that - sub-compacts are not. Many people get in trouble trying to do too much with those little machines because they don't do the math. I've done it with mine and was luck enough to not kill myself. These aren't toys.



I used one once, it couldn't even handle a somewhat full bucket of gravel without standing on its nose. Was a joke!
My Dad was saying his Kioti can only lift like 700lbs. Fine for moving mulch around or partial buckets of gravel I guess. 
He mostly uses the tractor to plow and snowblow.

I know FEL on real tractors are really rough on the front end. A friend owns a dairy farm, after years if destroying tractors, he finally bought an actual FEL (like a CAT IT28)


----------



## cantoo (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm saving rubber on my tires.


----------



## cantoo (Oct 24, 2016)

Anybody wanna snap up these totes? $150 clams each.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-trailer-parts-accessories/sudbury/1000-litres-plastic-water-tanks/1208643435


----------



## tla100 (Oct 24, 2016)

Picked up 9 the other day for $10 a pop. Just gonna toss splits in them from now on as I got plenty of totes. 

Maybe with the right forks on that tractor, it would handle a loaded tote. My skidloader has no problem moving them. I have a couple homebuilt steel pallets that hold about 2/3 cord, no lie, and it will dance on the front wheels. Skiddy is rated for 1850 pounds, no lack of power and it will lift a lot more if I put weights on rear, which I don't want to do.


----------



## Wowzer (Oct 25, 2016)

cantoo said:


> Anybody wanna snap up these totes? $150 clams each.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-trailer-parts-accessories/sudbury/1000-litres-plastic-water-tanks/1208643435



those seem expensive no?

Found these?
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-buy-sell-other/mississauga-peel-region/ibc-tote-cages/1210448467


----------



## blkcloud (Oct 25, 2016)

I love em


----------



## mysteryman896 (Oct 25, 2016)

I have a few over 100 totes, I love them! I get them for free as needed and trim a portion of one side off. that way I can reach in and stack the wood. I tend to go a little over level full and line them up in rows. I do not have space issues so I chose not to try and stack 2 high. It is nice to just keep a tally on number of totes brought in throughout the winter and then figure cords at the end. I have a kubota L48 to move them around with so I have never had an issue with them getting to heavy. The issue I do run into is them freezing to the ground and damaging them as I pop them loose. Every spring I end up scrapping a handful and getting new ones to replace the broken.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 25, 2016)

mysteryman896 said:


> I have a few over 100 totes, I love them! I get them for free as needed . . . .


Source (type of business, not necessarily the name and address!)?

Philbert


----------



## NSMaple1 (Oct 25, 2016)

mysteryman896 said:


> I have a few over 100 totes, I love them! I get them for free as needed and trim a portion of one side off. that way I can reach in and stack the wood. I tend to go a little over level full and line them up in rows. I do not have space issues so I chose not to try and stack 2 high. It is nice to just keep a tally on number of totes brought in throughout the winter and then figure cords at the end. I have a kubota L48 to move them around with so I have never had an issue with them getting to heavy. The issue I do run into is them freezing to the ground and damaging them as I pop them loose. Every spring I end up scrapping a handful and getting new ones to replace the broken.



You should set them on splits under each corner so they won't freeze to the ground - or something. Seems a shame to have to throw some out every year - they're pretty hard to come by here, and most places by the looks of the replies.


----------



## mysteryman896 (Oct 25, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Source (type of business, not necessarily the name and address!)?
> 
> Philbert



I used to work for a company that ends up pulling out the plastic, smashing the tote, and filling the scrap dumpster with them. It's cheaper for me to take them then for them to smash them and haul a scrap dumpster with very little weight in it. Even when scrap was decent, I have to believe is still didnt pay all that well. I no longer work there but have stayed in touch with quite a few people there and still can pick them up whenever I feel like I need more totes. Having all those totes full is great, its when they are empty its kinda an eye sore so I am not currently collecting more. 



NSMaple1 said:


> You should set them on splits under each corner so they won't freeze to the ground - or something. Seems a shame to have to throw some out every year - they're pretty hard to come by here, and most places by the looks of the replies.



If I no longer can get them I certainly will need to preserve what I have, for now it just isn't worth the hassle. I put them in rows of 12 so anything I put down I will still have to pry off the ground before continuing down the row. If I were to loose my hookup, I will have to take the time but for now it's just not worth it. I do put 5 or 7 cords worth in the barn so when the outside totes are frozen I can always go grab ones from the barn. That has been my fix to the issue so far. I have a CB 2300 OWB heating 4500+ sq ft early 1800's farmhouse, and about 2000 sq ft garage, so I run through some wood in the winter.


----------



## IPLUMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Streblerm said:


> I don't know about damage to the bucket, but if your thinking about 3pt forks I would recommend these. I bought a set a year ago and I think they were around $250 shipped to my door. I have them on the front of a little bobcat so I haven't verified the capacity.
> 
> http://www.agrisupply.com/pallet-forks/p/72511/



Just bought a set. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyForrest (Oct 25, 2016)

My 2650 will not pick one of the 275 gallon frames up if its full. Thats using pallet forks.


----------



## jrider (Oct 25, 2016)

mysteryman896 said:


> I used to work for a company that ends up pulling out the plastic, smashing the tote, and filling the scrap dumpster with them. It's cheaper for me to take them then for them to smash them and haul a scrap dumpster with very little weight in it. Even when scrap was decent, I have to believe is still didnt pay all that well. I no longer work there but have stayed in touch with quite a few people there and still can pick them up whenever I feel like I need more totes. Having all those totes full is great, its when they are empty its kinda an eye sore so I am not currently collecting more.
> 
> 
> 
> If I no longer can get them I certainly will need to preserve what I have, for now it just isn't worth the hassle. I put them in rows of 12 so anything I put down I will still have to pry off the ground before continuing down the row. If I were to loose my hookup, I will have to take the time but for now it's just not worth it. I do put 5 or 7 cords worth in the barn so when the outside totes are frozen I can always go grab ones from the barn. That has been my fix to the issue so far. I have a CB 2300 OWB heating 4500+ sq ft early 1800's farmhouse, and about 2000 sq ft garage, so I run through some wood in the winter.


Where in pa are you?


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 25, 2016)

IPLUMB said:


> Just bought a set. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I looked locally at tractor supply and didn't like what I saw. The ones from agrisupply are less than what I could have bought materials to make them with. I've had about half a ton on them which is tipping weight.


----------



## IPLUMB (Oct 25, 2016)

Streblerm said:


> I looked locally at tractor supply and didn't like what I saw. The ones from agrisupply are less than what I could have bought materials to make them with. I've had about half a ton on them which is tipping weight.



Yep, it's nice. But my B2920 doesn't like picking up full totes, in fact I could barely get it off the ground with dry wood in it. Time for a bigger tractor...[emoji35]JJ just gonna use them for storage at this point.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Oct 25, 2016)

mysteryman896 said:


> I used to work for a company that ends up pulling out the plastic, smashing the tote, and filling the scrap dumpster with them. It's cheaper for me to take them then for them to smash them and haul a scrap dumpster with very little weight in it. Even when scrap was decent, I have to believe is still didnt pay all that well. I no longer work there but have stayed in touch with quite a few people there and still can pick them up whenever I feel like I need more totes. Having all those totes full is great, its when they are empty its kinda an eye sore so I am not currently collecting more.
> 
> 
> 
> If I no longer can get them I certainly will need to preserve what I have, for now it just isn't worth the hassle. I put them in rows of 12 so anything I put down I will still have to pry off the ground before continuing down the row. If I were to loose my hookup, I will have to take the time but for now it's just not worth it. I do put 5 or 7 cords worth in the barn so when the outside totes are frozen I can always go grab ones from the barn. That has been my fix to the issue so far. I have a CB 2300 OWB heating 4500+ sq ft early 1800's farmhouse, and about 2000 sq ft garage, so I run through some wood in the winter.



You'd likely do pretty good reselling them to forum members.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 26, 2016)

Buy as big of a tractor as you can afford. I have a 40hp utility and I wish I had a 75hp.


----------



## Joesell (Oct 27, 2016)

NSMaple1 said:


> You should set them on splits under each corner so they won't freeze to the ground - or something. Seems a shame to have to throw some out every year - they're pretty hard to come by here, and most places by the looks of the replies.



I'm trying wood chips this year. I also lose a couple every year to the frozen mud. I'm hoping the wood chips will give enough to let the tote go. Or better yet, keep the totes from sinking in the mud in the first place.


----------



## reddogrunner (Oct 27, 2016)

Just get some cheap timbers, coat them in used motor oil and lay them on the ground. 8 footers will hold 2 totes. Keep them elevated just enough. Or, cinder blocks.


----------



## mysteryman896 (Oct 27, 2016)

reddogrunner said:


> Just get some cheap timbers, coat them in used motor oil and lay them on the ground. 8 footers will hold 2 totes. Keep them elevated just enough. Or, cinder blocks.



That is all fine and good until you have to drive over them as you work your way back the row. Sure with a little thought and care you can get something setup that is narrower than the tractor tires, but then add uneven ground and other stuff. it just becomes a lot of work for something I can replace for free. Then to boot after one breaks, I have a tote to fill with scrap metal and just push the entire thing off at the scrap yard. 



NSMaple1 said:


> You'd likely do pretty good reselling them to forum members.



HAHA, yea I probably could. I have sold a few to people I know for cheap, just to cover my fuel to go get them.



jrider said:


> Where in pa are you?



I am in western Lancaster country


----------



## husqvarna257 (Oct 27, 2016)

Here is what I use, skid totes. 3" deckmates to screw them together and best of all skids were free from work. As far as the weight, I had a full skidtote of fresh oak with nothing on the 3pt and I had the back ties coming off the ground. Put it down real easy and backed off on the load. Full skid dry with the back hoe or snow blower, no troubles.


----------



## mysteryman896 (Oct 27, 2016)

husqvarna257 said:


> Here is what I use, skid totes. 3" deckmates to screw them together and best of all skids were free from work. As far as the weight, I had a full skidtote of fresh oak with nothing on the 3pt and I had the back ties coming off the ground. Put it down real easy and backed off on the load. Full skid dry with the back hoe or snow blower, no troubles.



That's exactly what I started off doing before I was able to get the metal totes. Problem is I found the skids only last 2 years until they are rotting and breaking down.


----------



## jrider (Oct 27, 2016)

mysteryman896 said:


> That is all fine and good until you have to drive over them as you work your way back the row. Sure with a little thought and care you can get something setup that is narrower than the tractor tires, but then add uneven ground and other stuff. it just becomes a lot of work for something I can replace for free. Then to boot after one breaks, I have a tote to fill with scrap metal and just push the entire thing off at the scrap yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably 2 hours from me...hoping I was closer.


----------

